# Goldfish at top of pond



## matthewwoodgate (16 Jun 2013)

Can anyone help please. I have a small pond in my garden with goldfish, shubunkins and comets. They have been at the top recently sometimes under the lily leaves. They are not mouthing or gasping for air but just hanging around near the surface. I recently treated the pond with viresco to get rid of some algae. It has a fountain and air pump so plenty of oxygen.
Should i be concerned??


----------



## sa80mark (16 Jun 2013)

Sounds like normal behaviour to me,  my fish do the same generally when the weather is nicer and the water temp increases


----------



## matthewwoodgate (16 Jun 2013)

Ok thanks.


----------

